# Costa Blanca at Easter



## merpb (May 10, 2005)

Just decided to travel down to Spain for 2 weeks starting next Thursday.
2 questions:
Any recommendations for sites around Calpe?
What should the weather be like?
Thanks in anticipation.
Richard


----------



## 107990 (Oct 30, 2007)

It will be either hot or cold, rainy or dry, or any mixture you care to imagine.


----------



## teemyob (Nov 22, 2005)

*Weather*

Hello there,

What route are you taking?

For current weather, try the webcams.

Trev.


----------



## LPDrifter (Aug 17, 2005)

I am currently south of Barcelona and the weather is quite good
Not your normal hot summer weather but it has been averageing between 
15 - 21 degrees C.
Can be cold when the sun is clouded over.
Very little rain while I've been here.

We're moving down to Valencia area on Sat next

One thing for sure much better than back home in Irel and / UK


----------



## whistlinggypsy (May 1, 2005)

I think you may find the camp sites very full in Spain at Easter, the Spanish really do have a great party time on this festival weekend and it can be very noisy and cramped almost everywhere. 

The times we have spent in Spain at Easter the weather has been very warm but then again it's much earlier this year, by about 4 weeks i think. 

Bob


----------



## teemyob (Nov 22, 2005)

*Easter*

Hello,

If you are going for the weather have you considered Costa Tropical?.

The weather tends to be warmer (5-10c warmer than Costa Blanca). It is only 140miles further than costa blanca by going a different route. I think from memory it is cheaper toll wise too.

Ask me if you need more info,

Trev.


----------



## monsi (Aug 21, 2006)

Hi 
We are at totana south of murcia, they have room here, but for how long ? only 13 euro a night all in  
weather has been really nice here, been at this site 11 days only 3 days cloudy the rest has been very nice 
Easter here is starting this friday the 15th

Brian & Lisa

http://www.campingtotana.es/


----------



## teensvan (May 9, 2005)

Hi.

We are in Benidorm at the moment. It has been windy and not much sun today. Saturday / Sunday very hot 25oC on the beach all day. There is plenty of room on our site Villasol at the moment as lots of Brits going home after the winter.

steve 7 ann. ------ teensvan


----------



## bobandjane (Dec 29, 2007)

Hi merpb There is a campsite at Calpe but it is expensive as far as I can remember.We where at Camping Javea in Jan/Feb if you have a look in the ACSI book I think it was 14 euro a night and 60cents a day for wifi.Good Luck.Bob.


----------



## RobMD (May 9, 2005)

Hi!

There is only one campsite in Calpe which is open all year. It is called Camping MERCED, and the address is Avda. Jaume 1, 32 La Merced,
03710 Calpe (Alicante), Espana.

Tel 96 583 0097 if calling from outside Spain prefix with 00 34

It isn't the prettiest of places, but you should get in O.K. and there is generally a few brits overwintering there.
Camping MERCED is nearer to the old port than the town of Calpe, but it is all within walking distance if you are normally fit and it is also a pleasant walk along the prom.


----------



## merpb (May 10, 2005)

Wow. I should'nt go to work as I can't keep up with the replys.
So

DollarYen : Thanks for that!
teemyob: Dunnkirque then A25-A10-A71-A75-A9&A7. Weather looks good to.
LPDrifter : Thanks for the info.
whistlinggypsy: Thanks for the info.
teemyob: We are open to moving further south if the weather is not to good but we're aiming to revisit places last visited in our youth. We expect a lot of changes.
monsi: Camping totana is already earmarked as a possible stay. I looks good.
teensvan : Sound great. Thanks for the heads up re Villasol.
bobandjane: Thanks for that. I've just found it.
RobMD : Thanks for the info.


----------

